

What is your preferred online accounting software? - davidandgoliath

In brief: What's your preferred online accounting software, like 60mo, xero, lessaccounting or $i?<p>Lengthy version: 
I've been operating a "start-up" for a number of years and have essentially reached the point where I'm in too deep re: billing stuff. We've done well managing our finances and have outlived most of our competition, and have been profitable for a number of years. Up until now I've been really uncomfortable with the idea of putting our accounting online for privacy reasons, but at some point excel spreadsheets just aren't cutting it any longer for $x reasons.<p>(Though admittedly, zetabee's cashflow made that a bit easier recently -- I'd still like a better overview of our finances).<p>Security is of utmost concern, so 'tossing stuff online' with $x company that hasn't been vetted is something I am entirely uncomfortable with. I'm relatively open with my finances in the first place though (often posting our revenues online on our blog) so at some point I have to cede some control.<p>So, what's your recommendation? I'm looking for something that gives a solid overview of finances, and makes importing transactions a breeze.<p>Requirements:
 * Importing / tagging has to be a breeze. We're Canadian, and our bank seems to hate technology. This means we'll have to import everything by hand in csv format.
 * Security. If available, I'd like a company that has been vetted / hopefully around longer than a week. 
 * UI is important for usability, but I couldn't care less if it's pretty, as long as it's functional. Graphs are a plus, but we'll happily export the data and generate our own.
 * Last, but not least, in fact, the largest requirement: Export! We don't want to lock our data into anything.<p>Thoughts? :) Appreciate everyone's feedback.
======
DuaneJackson
KashFlow : <http://www.kashflow.com> Has a kick-arse SOAP API if that's your
thing: <http://accountingapi.com>

------
pbewig
Zoho (zoho.com) has an accounting system. I haven't used it, but I have used
some of their other systems, and they seem to do a good job.

~~~
davidandgoliath
Appreciate your response, will investigate!

------
davidandgoliath
Yikes! HN really broke my quasi-formatting. Apologies all around, hopefully
it's somewhat legible.

